# Salmon Oil Question



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have searched through a ton of threads to find answers, but couldnt find anything to help me with my questions.

I feed fish oil to my dogs with the raw, but I want to feed salmon oil. Should I feed both or one or the other? And where do you get your salmon oil from? Basically I want to find a concentrated kind, so I dont have to feed half a bottle to get any good from it. Any brands recommened, or ones to stay from? I see some have rosemary extract as a preservative, is this ok?

Sorry thats more than just one question


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

You can give them canned mackeral or sardines in water...they will LOVE it. A few go a long way. My holistic vet recommended this over fish oil in the food.

Krill oil is preferred over Salmon, but is more expensive. Krill are said to be much less metal contamination than salmon. I got it for my dog during her chemo and I can't remember the name of the brand, I got it online.

I also used bottled salmon oil, but again, can't remember the brand. Got it at the feed store and it was specific for dogs. Make sure that any salmon oil is from WILD salmon, not farm-raised. Farm raised have high levels of mercury and other contaminants. Look for oil that has been "molecularly distilled" to help remove metal contamination.

You only need a few squirts in food to get optimal benefits without the dog getting the squirts....

If you are wary of metals contamination and want the benefits of DHA in the fish oil, you can get DHA from algae-based sources. Expecta Lipil is a brand of DHA capsules recommended by canine oncology expert Dr. Greg Ogilvie as being very pure and safe. It's pricey though and you have to poke open the capsules and squeeze them out...I got lots of DHA in my eyeball this way.

If you can afford it...I'd go with the sardines/mackeral or Krill oil...

Jennifer, who knows WAAAY more about fish oil than I ever wanted to....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed human grade salmon oil gelcaps that I get from Wal-mart. It is the Natures Bounty brand and I supplement it with vitamin E. On the days I feed mackeral, I don't do the salmon oil,


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use Lakse Kronch salmon oil which is cold-pressed from fresh salmon from Denmark. I was told the requirements are stricter than those in the US (less contaminants).
I would just use salmon oil, I don't think you need the fish oil in addition to it.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I just started feed fish oil but I got herring oil. Is salmon better? 
Sorry Marie, didn't mean to highjack your thread.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Have used both the grizzly salmon oil and alaskan bear treats salmon oil as I can usually find one or the other in stores around here

not sure what kind of fish oil you are feeding, but if you do salmon oil specifically I would do one or the other, not both

It only takes a few "pumps" from the bottle per feeding based on weight, so it is concentrated. And like mentioned above, if they were getting mackeral or salmon I just do not give the oil, otherwise they get it everyday according to the bottle

Grizzly salmon oil

http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/salmon_oil/salmon_oil.html

Alaskan Bear treats oil

http://www.alaskandogtreats.com/categories.php

Also I supplement with 400 I.U. of vitamin E per day with each dog when giving the salmon oil (get the vit E from local grocery or pharmacy)


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

onyx'girl, do you feed salmon oil with the vitamin e every day?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A few days per week I feed Taste of the Wild Salmon kibble topped with canned Jack Mackeral for a meal. On those days, I do not supplement with the salmon oil or vitamin E. Otherwise, yes they get supplements daily along with EsterC and gulcosomine/chrondriotin(Kacie has an enlarged elbow due to a break that wasn't taken care of before I adopted her, and limps sometimes if she overdoes it). 
Fresh green tripe is a daily addition, too.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok I will feed one or the other, It seems as though it would be overkill if I did both. I just wondering if one has more benefits than the other. I want to feed the bes that I can and of course afford. I feed the fish gels with vit e since I know the vit e helps asorb the oils. I have show stopper on order as well. I know its not needed but I just love the results I get and the dogs love it.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are several things I look for in a fish oil. I want the oil to be from wild caught fish. I want it in capsules as the pump bottles let in air which can turn the oil rancid. I want oil from a company that tests it products and can assure me that it is the potency it is labeled and also that it is free from pollutants and contaminants. When comparing oils look not only for the amount of omega 3s, but the amount of EPA and DHA- that's the important stuff.

I buy Carlsons Salmon Oil from vitacost- best price I have seen

http://www.vitacost.com/Carlson-Norwegian-Salmon-Oil


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21 I feed the fish gels with vit e since I know the vit e helps asorb the oils. I have show stopper on order as well. I know its not needed but I just love the results I get and the dogs love it.


Do you need to feed vit E with the salmon oil everyday?
And what is show stopper?
Thanks for this thread, it is very informative.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

What are appropriate levels of EPA and DHA?
I also use the Kronch. 
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Kronch-Salmon-Oil/160001.aspx

Ingredients: Salmon Oil and Antioxidants (extracts of natural origin containing strong tocopherol, 6-palmityl-L-ascorbic acid, olive extract and rosemary extract).

Analysis:
Omega-3 Fatty Acids: 1050 mg
Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA): 350 mg
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA): 450 mg
Omega-6 Fatty Acids: 150 mg

I did feed salmon oil/vit E capsules for a long time but honestly didn't notice a difference in the dogs' coats. I started using the Kronch pump oil about a year ago and noticed a big difference, my dogs' coats are amazing now.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI feed human grade salmon oil gelcaps...


How many caps a day and for a dog what age and how big? Blake is almost 10 months and weighs 34.2kg so how many caps would you give him? And why do you give Vit E with? Does it help with absorption or is it for the Vit E benefit on its own?


----------



## dogwhisperer99 (Jul 13, 2021)

My local vet recommended a soft chew supplement from a brand called Kenn + Kitt. My beloved seems to think its a treat lol. Seems ok so far but will monitor the progress and report back. Skin & Coat Supplements


----------

